# VIA USB controllers not working



## artvolk (Nov 8, 2009)

Good day!

I've moved my FreeBSD installation to the computer with new motherboard with 


```
VIA Technologies Inc - VT83C572, VT6202 VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
```

And I can't get to work any USB devices. I've tried PCI USB card (but it seems with the same chipset) 


```
VIA Technologies Inc - VT6202/12 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
```

Still no luck. Basically the only device I need to connect via USB is my UPS (for monitoring via apcupsd). The same
installation worked good with Intel USB controllers on previous motherboard. 

The funny thing that I see my UPS in dmesg output:


```
ugen0: <American Power Conversion Back-UPS ES 525 FW:851.t3.I USB FW:t3, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.06, addr 2> on uhub0
```

but when I try to run "usbdevs -v"

I got: 


```
Controller /dev/usb0:
addr 1: full speed, self powered, config 1, UHCI root hub(0x0000), VIA(0x0000), rev 1.00
 port 1 powered

<here it just hangs I have to reopen my session...
```
 
I'm running FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p2 with custom kernel, here are USB-related options from kernel config:


```
# USB support
device		uhci		# UHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ohci		# OHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ehci		# EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device		usb		# USB Bus (required)
#device		udbp		# USB Double Bulk Pipe devices
device		ugen		# Generic
device		uhid		# "Human Interface Devices"
device		ukbd		# Keyboard
device		ulpt		# Printer
device		umass		# Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
device		ums		# Mouse
device		ural		# Ralink Technology RT2500USB wireless NICs
device		rum		# Ralink Technology RT2501USB wireless NICs
device		urio		# Diamond Rio 500 MP3 player
device		uscanner	# Scanners
# USB Serial devices
device		ucom		# Generic com ttys
device		uark		# Technologies ARK3116 based serial adapters
device		ubsa		# Belkin F5U103 and compatible serial adapters
device		ubser		# BWCT console serial adapters
device		uftdi		# For FTDI usb serial adapters
device		uipaq		# Some WinCE based devices
device		uplcom		# Prolific PL-2303 serial adapters
device		uslcom		# SI Labs CP2101/CP2102 serial adapters
device		uvisor		# Visor and Palm devices
device		uvscom		# USB serial support for DDI pocket's PHS
# USB Ethernet, requires miibus
device		aue		# ADMtek USB Ethernet
device		axe		# ASIX Electronics USB Ethernet
device		cdce		# Generic USB over Ethernet
device		cue		# CATC USB Ethernet
device		kue		# Kawasaki LSI USB Ethernet
device		rue		# RealTek RTL8150 USB Ethernet
```

Thanks in advance for any tips or advices!


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 8, 2009)

First thing I can suggest, is build GENERIC kernel and see if it works.
If so, we know, that It's your kernel config fault, not FreeBSD fault


----------



## artvolk (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok, I'm planning upgrade, so I will revert to GENERIC during it to verify...

Thanks!


----------



## artvolk (Nov 11, 2009)

I've tried 7.1-RELEASE Generic kernel and it doesn't work. May be somebody have similar problems?


----------



## zeiz (Nov 12, 2009)

I had the same situation with VT6202 card on all OSs including Windows.
For Windows that card has a driver which brings usb2.0 but on Linux and FreeBSD it gives only 1.0.
My solution: I just dumped that card


----------



## artvolk (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok, thanks, I'll try to get some PCI card with NEC chip...


----------

